# pre-High Altitude Training



## mikie (Aug 8, 2008)

I know this isn't _quite_ EMS* but it pertains to those with experience/knowledge with living/working in high(er) altitudes and the *wilderness*

I am going to Colorado next week and plan to do some hiking/outdoor stuff.  I've heard of 'myths' and other ways (such as vitamins, herbal remedies, etc) to quickly 'allow' your body to adapt to the altitudes but are there any that are legit?

Other than being in good health, what can I do to prepare?  I don't think I'll have enough time to adapt to the altitude for intense hiking/climbing.

Thanks!!


*feel free to move this thread to the appriopriate location.  wasn't quite sure the best place to post.


----------



## Jon (Aug 11, 2008)

I think here is as good as any.

I would guess that lots of aerobic exercise is the way to go.


----------



## Sapphyre (Aug 11, 2008)

Mikie, 
When I was doing orientation for ground/alpine SAR, they told us that when preparing for a rapid ascent, when you didn't have much time to otherwise prepare, to carb-load prior to the ascent.  This is supposed to ward off the affects of Acute Mountain Sickness (also known as Altitude Sickness) and allow one to function better for longer.  Now, I personally don't know if this works or not as I haven't had the chance to test it.


----------



## VentMedic (Aug 11, 2008)

Arrive a few days earlier in a higher altitude but not at the highest.  Acclimate your body to some low to moderate exercise there first.  Stay well hydrated.  I don't recommend doing medications or testing herbal enhancements unless prescribed by a doctor and for a good reason. 

You're young and will probably do well with a little common sense and good judgment.  If you have any preexisting medical conditions concerning the Cardiopulmonary system and/or were much older, I would recommend a script from your doctor to get a High Altitude Simulation Test (HAST) with exercise at a Pulmonary Function Lab. 

Here's a little chart to see what you'll be up against at what altitude.

http://www.higherpeak.com/altitudechart.html

Here's a general information link:
http://www.princeton.edu/~oa/safety/altitude.html

Sapphyre, correct about the high carb diet according to the literature.


----------

